
In ‘Undeniable,’ Bill Nye Speaks Evolution Directly to Creationists - leephillips
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/04/science/in-undeniable-bill-nye-speaks-evolution-directly-to-creationists.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=Moth-Visible&module=inside-nyt-region&region=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region
======
CyberDildonics
If Bill Nye is so smart, why does he waste so much time trying to convince
people of something they don't want to be convinced about? Seems like an
effort sink.

~~~
leephillips
I think it is effort well spent. He has a platform and he's passionate about
educating people on the subjects of specific theories in science and the
scientific process, and he's very good at it. Of course part of his audience
has their fingers in their ears, but the reason it's not a waste of time is
that there are always a few people in these communities, especially young
people, who are not yet immune to reason.

